
If Tesla Would Stop Selling Cars, We'd All Save Some Money - gibsonf1
http://www.forbes.com/sites/patrickmichaels/2013/05/27/if-tesla-would-stop-selling-cars-wed-all-save-some-money/
======
lesingerouge
The article is pretty much a hack-job. Logic 1: the state is funding 10% of
your acquisition of a car, thus the state is subsidizing the car seller. Logic
2: the car cannot drive more than 200 miles, thus it is useless. I am amazed
that Forbes published this.

------
sbierwagen
Old white guy doesn't like electric cars, news at 11.

